# Wyoming Draw Questions



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

OK, I know that if I dug deep enough and read enough and flipped through enough web pages I could figure it out but I have a question on the Wyoming deer and antelope draws. 

I know that there are different draws for the animals in that you have a draw for the hunters with points and one for those without. But my question is if I put in for the draw in the pool that you don't need any points in do I get a point if I don't draw? Or do I have this all confused or an I the one that is confused?


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

if you are unsuccessful AND buy a point you will gain a point. 

you need to make sure to either buy the point during the normal application period or later in the year when it opens up to points only

You can also draw a 2nd choice tag and still gain a point if that works for you


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What Fez said:

If you are unsuccessful in the elk, deer or antelope regular draw (did not use the preference point option) and want a preference point after being unsuccessful you will have to buy one. $30 for non res antelope, $40 for non res deer. Buy the points from July 1st thru September 30th.

Many, including myself, find the WY G&F site a little tough to negotiate. It's getting better all the time though. :?

This is the best info I can find:
https://wgfd.wyo.gov/elsapplication/docs/preferencepoint.htm

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is a lot of what confused me, that part about having to purchase the point after the draw if you wanted one. You would think that they would do as Colorado does and have that option on the application. 

Anyway I am going to put in for the draw this year for deer and purchase another point for the antelope and deer later if I don't draw. 

Right now I am thinking of my African hunt in 2 months more than draws in other states. Along with going through the new regulation that the Feds have implemented for taking a rifle and ammo out of the country.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> That is a lot of what confused me, that part about having to purchase the point after the draw if you wanted one. You would think that they would do as Colorado does and have that option on the application.
> 
> Anyway I am going to put in for the draw this year for deer and purchase another point for the antelope and deer later if I don't draw.
> 
> Right now I am thinking of my African hunt in 2 months more than draws in other states. Along with going through the new regulation that the Feds have implemented for taking a rifle and ammo out of the country.


Oh, I thought the pref point option was on the application. As a resident I can't see a non-resident app and as far as I can tell I can't download a blank non resident regular elk, deer or antelope application form.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

All I have been doing is buying points so I guess that I'll find out when I actually do a application. :shock:


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

If you are going to apply for a hunt, you have the option of buying the point at the time of application for the species your applying for. 

If your looking to apply for points only and not in any type of draw, you need to wait till the point only applications open up later in the summer.


----------

